# The DIY Electric Car Video Channel



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Awesome film!


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

Good Golly!!  That's like a paper shredder on steroids. Nom nom nom...


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Awesome muncher. Love how it devours the ICE engines.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Still like DC brushed motors ???

http://youtu.be/oxuUEQereK8


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Yeah! Baby! Now thats what Im talking about. Wife still wants to do the 1/4 in a Buggy. DC power all the way. Go Fast or Be Last. Thats her Motto.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

RIPPERTON said:


> Still like DC brushed motors ???
> 
> http://youtu.be/oxuUEQereK8


Now curious what mine looks like when under full power


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

How about the Mobius HD Action Camera: http://mobius-actioncam.com

I got mine a while ago and its pretty darn good for its size. Wanted to mount it to my micro quad but its still too heavy. Oh well. It will be an excellent dash cam in the Bug. Yes, I will have it watch my motor under full load. Would be great to see what others are seeing in their motor compartments. Fire balls or sparklers. 

Pete


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

J-Mc does a 117mph at OIM TTZero

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlxZs2-gICc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Repost of video I lost.
Russian Cows eat Lipo pack out of crashed RC plane

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=488_1384997877&comments=1


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

KTM motocross onboard video at Zolder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLdp1Kz0naI


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Not EV related but this biker is an acrobat.
Rear ends a car a front flips onto its roof.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d5e_1408462761


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

OMFG. That was just amazing. One in a brazillion that something like that will ever happen again. Imagine the ones that witnessed it. Those amazing dash cams are great. I have one.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmmm, pretty incredible but it looks like it may have been staged. Stopping every couple of frames, the car changing lanes signals well before moving; the motorcycle would have had time to slow down. Also, it looks like the biker pushed off with his legs enough to clear the handlebars, released the bars, and gave a small push with his hands on the trunk. Finally, the driver hit does not panic brake, but breaks very smoothly - as if s/he were expecting the impact.

Ok, so I'm a killjoy...


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Brian Cox goes to NASA Vacuum Chamber which was built in the 1960's.
Now lets not start a conspiracy theory argument about where the Lunar Landing footage was filmed OK.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f81_1415056786


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

So according to Albert the feather and ball were still and the Earth was continuing it's orbit around the Sun until they were moved by the collision with the test equipment; then they too travelled at the same speed as the Earth. emmc.no eMchammer or something like that!


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Little kid riding his electric pocket bike to school.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=aed_1420672754


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Zero SR beats 600 Hornet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R02BcaMw8oo


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Polish electric machine gun used to defeat the Nazis in 1940's

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cd1_1390327089


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Triple Back Flip on a (ICE) MX bike

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d41_1430322981


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

So this is what 700W looks like in human terms.
We are truly feeble

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4O5voOCqAQ


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> So this is what 700W looks like in human terms.
> We are truly feeble
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4O5voOCqAQ


When I was a kid, the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago had a stationary bike setup like that hooked up to a 100 watt lightbulb. Most people could not get it past about 75 watts for more than a few moments...


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I will go with some of the commentators - that test was not well optimized
(1) - dubious efficiency of the generator
(2) - cadence was far too low
(3) - He was out of the saddle - Honking - the French call it the "Dance of the Pedals"
Which is a short term lower efficiency method

It's a good demonstration of how "feeble" we are but it should have been optimized 
As shown it's almost dishonest


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

One of the skills that makes a cyclist an Olympic Gold medallist is the ability to find the most biomechanically efficient or most powerful pedalling position. The reason he is out of the saddle is so he can use the handle bars as a counter measure, he nearly broke them off, plus it could have something to do with lactic acid. At the start of the run he was producing 700W sitting down then hes doing the equivalent of 50kmh for just over 1minute, he has to finish standing.
In all the work he was doing looked like a lot more than 700W.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

_In all the work he was doing looked like a lot more than 700W._

I agree - which is why I said it was a poor demonstration


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Smoking is dangerous !
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ff6_1456337562


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

RIPPERTON said:


> So this is what 700W looks like in human terms.
> We are truly feeble
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4O5voOCqAQ


In the 80's I lived in the high desert of southern California. The elevation 5,500 feet. I was off the grid with a small solar array and a home made wind generator. I was 35 years old and in fair to pretty good shape. At that point in life I was doing lost wax casting and used a vacuum pump in the mold making process. To run the vacuum pump I had to start the gas generator. One day I got a Bright idea. I took my old Schwinn Varsity and got an extra long V belt and hooked it up to the Vacuum pump. I could never get a full vacuum even with the electric motor. About 25 inches was the best I ever got. I got the bike stationary and the belt adjusted on the rim to the pump and decided it was ready to go. I didn't warm up just climbed on the bike and started pedaling like mad. At first it was easy but quickly got harder and harder until I was really standing on the pedals. I got 22 inches of mercury before I practically fell off the bike. I can empathize the guy in the video. I thought I was going to die right there as I lay on the garage floor. Needles to say I went back to the electric motor and generator seeing as how the vacuum had to be held from 3 to 5 minutes.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> Brian Cox goes to NASA Vacuum Chamber which was built in the 1960's.
> Now lets not start a conspiracy theory argument about where the Lunar Landing footage was filmed OK.
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f81_1415056786


Ha - they had that demonstration at the Museum of Science and Industry 50 years ago, although they used a steel marble instead of a bowling ball.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Duncan said:


> I will go with some of the commentators - that test was not well optimized
> (1) - dubious efficiency of the generator
> (2) - cadence was far too low
> (3) - He was out of the saddle - Honking - the French call it the "Dance of the Pedals"
> ...


Yes and no. They also had the stationary bike / generator demo at the Museum of Science and Industry when I was a kid and they had some information about how (in)efficient the generator was. Still, pumping as hard as my little legs would go I could barely light the 100w lamp for a minute. If they made the generator twice as efficient, I could still have only pumped for another minute - so it makes you humble when you realize what it takes to power a single lamp 24x7.


----------



## WebbRowan (Mar 8, 2016)

The process is only satisfying at the initial stage when the car gets fed into the shredder. However, when the smaller parts like engines get stuck at the top of the blades, it does get on my nerves as I wait patiently for them to be finally fully ingested.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

P85D burns 3.5 kWh in 50 seconds..... 1250Wh/km

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oWjLsxLQl8#t=67.372766


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

But then regens 0.5 kWhr in the next few seconds !


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Duncan said:


> I will go with some of the commentators - that test was not well optimized
> (1) - dubious efficiency of the generator
> (2) - cadence was far too low
> (3) - He was out of the saddle - Honking - the French call it the "Dance of the Pedals"
> ...


Feeble maybe ?..but it also demonstrates how much we take every day conveniences for granted.
This is how many cyclists you need to power a shower....
http://youtu.be/C93cL_zDVIM


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Everybody loves Mehdi-S. ElectroBOOM and hes called BS on this faker Indian guy who claims to be shock proof.
Im saying the wires he touches against his skin carries low current that triggers a relay which operated all the appliances.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f4c_1463430744


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

John Metric said:


>


Nice I love the jet noise but thats probably the tires sticking to the track ?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Heres 1 reason I will never live in the US.
This is outright aggravated assault by the officer on a citizen.
State sponsored terrorism.
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b1d_1467076416


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

angry guy, not listening to directions, assaulting an officer, kid nearby, complaints from shop owners, probably a shitty area, 

http://kfyo.com/lubbock-whataburger-altercation-lpd/

do you think for a second that eric wasn't being threatening to other patrons?!? It must be nice where you live, with nice people that don't need tough cops.

but yah, lubbock is not the best place, but fairly avoidable.

https://www.spotcrime.com/tx/lubbock

I don't envy cops when they have to deal with that shit, they just want to go home after their shift without getting shanked or shot.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

so, yah, blame all the cops in america for this piece of shit scumbag, that sounds reasonable.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=41&v=xI_BaKW4m9I


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> Heres 1 reason I will never live in the US.
> This is outright aggravated assault by the officer on a citizen.
> State sponsored terrorism.
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b1d_1467076416


People obviously see what they want to see.

The guy was obviously drunk or on drugs (irrational and aggressive); disrespected the officer; made aggressive moves (putting hands in pockets potentially containing weapons); forcefully resisted the officer after a professional request to put his hands in plain view. You do those things, you're an idiot and deserve a beat down. 

Yes, this guy appears to have been merely drunk. However, the officer cannot know that - it could be an act - and in that part of our country thanks to "open borders" fanatics we have a disproportionate number of violent drug gang members. Police have a right to live like anyone else, and when someone unlawfully resists an officer they have a right to take whatever measures are necessary to protect themselves - whether the perp is simply confused because they are on medication or alcohol, or insane, or a violent murderer makes no difference in the moment.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

This shit happens everywhere so using some shit video with little information is a pretty lame excuse. In other parts of the country or world you just don't see it as much because its not published. Does not mean it does not happen. Even when I was a teen there was shit from perps. Even got shot with a pellet gun while waiting for a Bus in Elmonte California. Was just hanging at the station waiting for the Greyhound. Car load of hispanics and one pulled out a pellet rifle and shot me. Thankfully I only got a nasty welt but it could have been a much larger gun. Was that on the news. Hardly. But it happened. 

I can find that shit everywhere. Shit in the Philippines when I was there. They'd just as soon pull you off in the dark corners and disassemble you and you'd never be found. Never on the news. Only media bull shit is on the news. Pretty much only media bull shit. 

But if you wish to remain there that is cool. Everyplace is a home to someone. But its not without its bull shit too. Less likely to be published there I'm sure.

You should see the crap people I have to put up with at work. Not likely to ever be published. Ever.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Whether hes a scumbag or not, Cop doesnt need to escalate the situation causing the guy to need to defend himself and protect himself from injury.
The guy was merely explaining the situation to the cop.
The cop made assumptions as to the guy being "drunk" or "on drugs"
Cop could have handled it differently.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUuajAwMhcQ

OMG SYDNEY AND THE WHOLE SOUTHERN HEMISPHERE IS THE BIGGEST SHITHOLE EVER!!!

/s

but yah, unless you wanna walk a mile in their shoes, ya got no room to be a judgemental twat.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> Whether hes a scumbag or not, Cop doesnt need to escalate the situation causing the guy to need to defend himself and protect himself from injury.


You've got it backwards. Cop has procedure to follow. Fellow invoked the procedure by refusing to cooperate at every level of escalation.



> The guy was merely explaining the situation to the cop.


Dead wrong, and clearly you've never been in, nor even been close to, a person whose job is to manage potentially violent confrontation. Guy was talking, sure, but not answering simple questions from the cop. Sure indication that he was drunk, on drugs, or otherwise deranged and distressed - signals of impending violence. Cop's job does not include therapy, nor listening to you vent your feelings. Explanation can wait until you have complied with the cop's reasonable demand to put your hands in plain sight.

The cop wasn't just there by accident - there was already a complaint about this guy.



> The cop made assumptions as to the guy being "drunk" or "on drugs"


The assumptions were entirely valid based on the perp's behavior. Cops I know would have done exactly the same thing were they in his place, with perhaps the sole exception being that the ones I know would have subdued him more quickly and thus avoided the protracted physical interaction. That may simply be because this particular cop lacked the strength, was inexperienced, etc.



> Cop could have handled it differently.


Armchair quarterbacks are a dime a dozen, their opinions are worth less than their salary for said position. You weren't there and you are inventing reasons to sympathize with the perp. Kid in the car, could be kidnapped? #1 rule when you DON'T know all the facts (and you clearly don't) is "control the situation." That keeps potential harm to a minimum. If it turns out that that results in a little roughness, so be it.

Bottom line is that you clearly have no concept of what it is like to manage "high energy conflict," and thus any opinions about how it is done are, thankfully for our men in blue, pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

PhantomPholly said:


> "high energy conflict,".


There it is. Its all about rage and power trip.
This cop only knows how to manage a "high energy conflict" so thats why he had to first create it.
I just watched it again, the guy was in the middle of explaining he was being insulted by other people at the restaurant
and they cop started to arrest him without even saying he was under arrest. 
He just started to struggle with the guy vainly.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

you didn't listen to the 911 call then. Link in post #40.

refuses a weapons check after reasonable suspicion, kid 4 feet away, you take control of that situation.

You do you rip.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

dcb said:


> refuses a weapons check after reasonable suspicion, kid 4 feet away, you take control of that situation.
> You do you rip.


Sure you take control but not the way that cop did.
That cop simply escalated the situation into a schoolyard skirmish.
Nothing more than an adrenaline rush for the cop.
The cop actually endangered the kid.
He should have kept his distance, kept the car door between him and the guy and simply said he was under arrest, asked him to present his hands and cuffed him. Guy showed no sign of violent tendency.
Go watch again and listen to the cops voice once the struggle starts, hes completely out of control, hes caused the guy to start defending himself against injury.
What were you saying about "take control of the situation" ?
cop did exactly the opposite. he lost control.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> There it is. Its all about rage and power trip.



Edit: I realized that I was addressing a minority of people using but using a very broad brush. I have known many Leftists who are also NRA members and not in any way unable to face the fact of violence in life. I have known many Conservatives afraid of their own shadows. So essentially I voided my own argument. 

Bottom line as always is, don't rush to judgement, and give the cops the benefit of the doubt. There will always be a few bad apples because people are imperfect, but our boys in blue are generally among the least corrupt and abusive overall in the world.

Having watched the video, I have an opinion but am willing to have it revised once the facts are known.

And, if a cop approaches you try starting with, "How can I help you officer?" instead of launching into a tirade...


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Interesting thing is, you can be cuffed and detained without being arrested. Getting cuffed does not equate to arrest.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> Interesting thing is, you can be cuffed and detained without being arrested. Getting cuffed does not equate to arrest.


That is actually considered humanitarian. The cases in which they do that are typically when someone is very upset emotionally and likely to do violence. By cuffing them until they calm down, and then releasing them, they avoid giving a presumably otherwise good person an arrest record.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Heres another fuckwit cop living the fantasy of the "high energy conflict"
Instantly loses control of a situation that was never out of control to start with.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=538_1469149880


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

We get it, you cherry pick videos because you hate us. No that isn't an asshole little bitch thing to do at all...

nobody is forcing you to come here, and you would have a lot more than cops to worry about if you did.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

All the cop hatred is manufactured. With some very real but also very rare exceptions, the cops are almost never to blame. The real blame lies with leadership (or what passes for it in some places).

Poorly trained cops should never be allowed out on their own. Nor should bigoted cops ever be allowed to remain on the force. If leadership does not recognize and head off such red flags before they become actual problems, then leadership has failed. You don't blame the bullet (or the soldier) when they hit the wrong target, you blame the hand wielding the weapon.

Obama blaming cops is like a murderer blaming the bullets for the people killed. He is an embarrassment of a POTUS, fanning the flames of hatred to protect the corrupt leaders in Democrat-controlled crime-riddled cities (especially Chicago). I do however understand his quandary - to admit the actual problem is to self-indict.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice Dyno test of Model S P100 in AU
TC shut off ?
https://www.wheelsmag.com.au/news/1...ts-the-dyno-spits-out-incredible-torque-video


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

1400 Nm at the motors
Is that Both combined , or each ?
But , why is the Tesla torque curve not flatter at low rpm ?
I thought we could expect near max torque from zero rpm.
It looks much more "peaky" than i recall other EV torque curves ?

EDIT..sorry rethought and deleted some of my comments !


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Relooking at that dyno data,...im pretty sure its wrong !
The motor rpm vs road speed (kph) is definitely not correct.
Assuming they can read a speedo, and the dyno can accurately record wheel speed (kph) ..then the motor speed should be roughly double that listed .
Which i think means the Torque reading shown is roughly double the true figure !
Comments ?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Whats the gearbox reduction for this car.
9.3:1 ?
Assuming the front and rear reductions are the same.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Ah 9.73:1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tesla_Model_S


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

9.73:1 for the rear drive..and 7007 rpm at 60mph
9.34:1 for the front drive !!..and 6887 rpm at 60mph
....so the motors operate at different speeds.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Ukrainian truck robbers brake checked.
They didnt spot the truck robber cam.
https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=800_1490963120


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Feast your ears on this 919 Hybrid wizardry.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_rPIWDew-M

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=i&...bJh-gZe9Af88cit7uVZ-mXdw&ust=1492070794158296


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> Feast your ears on this 919 Hybrid wizardry.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_rPIWDew-M


LOL that's not even close to a fair fight - he passed that other fellow like he wasn't even moving...



In a race where fuel is limited and with lots of braking and accelerating, a hybrid simply has to have a huge advantage...


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

not sure if potato camera, or if I've played that before.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

The 919's ass end upshifts noticable quicker when the Electric front end is deployed out of corners especially out of Mulsanne (1m50).
Soon as the electric is rested the ICE labours a bit more.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

exhaust driven alternator...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agFbnP8jZIg
liquid cooled a123 cells.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

re: 919 hybrid, does anyone think there is any time/mode when it is beneficial to motor the exhaust driven alternator? Would it work w/2 stroke, like work good w/the right mappings (intra-cycle torque changes?)?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

The Right To Bear Arms.

https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c99_1479174157


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

dcb said:


> re: 919 hybrid, does anyone think there is any time/mode when it is beneficial to motor the exhaust driven alternator? Would it work w/2 stroke, like work good w/the right mappings (intra-cycle torque changes?)?


Sure, its a turbo ICE so the turbo is linked to the alternator/motor in the same way it is on F1 cars to give a controlled and programmable boost profile to level out the torque curve.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Karter2 said:


> Sure, its a turbo ICE so the turbo is linked to the alternator/motor in the same way it is on F1 cars to give a controlled and programmable boost profile to level out the torque curve.


thats the thing, I'm not seeing a turbocharger (in the common vernacular), just a turbine and an alternator, no compressor.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, there is definitely a turbo there ...it is only a 2 ltr , 4 cylinder after all and producing 500 bhp !......but strangely Porsche have not linked the turbo and exhaust gas recovery generator together in the way F1 motors do...


> the 919 differs in terms of its second hybrid system, instead of using a Toyota style rear MGU-K Porsche opted to use a innovative exhaust gas recovery method. Instead of opting for a Formula 1 style MGU-H layout with an electric motor linked to the turbo shaft acting as both an energy recovery system but also anti lag, Porsche’s layout has two turbines in the exhaust system, the first is part of a conventional turbo-charger layout in that it is linked to a compressor but the second turbine, which is sat alongside the first is only linked to an electric motor (GU-H), and not to a compressor or the other turbine. This layout allows the Porsche to recover energy at all times the engine is running


 I guess its because they dont need too! ...as the regs allow them to have a much more powerful EV drive which will cover up any turbo lag without the complexity of the systems needed to control the F1 type exhaust MGUs


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

so, maybe, electric supercharger is viable instead of turbo?!? (with exhaust driven alternator)


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

I guess they would not go that way since the regs restrict the total combined power of the ICE and the EV drives (to ~ 950 hp?) and they have 500 from the EV , and the separated exhaust generator alows them to generate power all the time the ICE is running (100% of the time) from waste exhaust energy, with enough to also run the turbo. So an electric supercharger would just use electrical power with no overall power gain..?
...maybe ?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

How could such an experienced motor manufacturer get a concept so wrong.
Yamaha think namby pamby tree huggers are going to buy dirt bikes and get out into nature  WRONG.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ACIb3Z9xWw


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ooooh , really impressive !
But i think these guys have really lost the plot on EV concepts..
https://www.facebook.com/GlosAirport/videos/1664132510281385/


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

NIO EP9 
6m 45s Nordschleife
Looks like YASA motors

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4MRydmz86E


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice shot of the battery chargers at the start of this one ..
And some detail..
https://youtu.be/nPaUr4elS5E


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Old Skool Wheelspin !
nothing to do with electrons.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft2RD9c_T34


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

I3 production https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa5_tudyAF8

I8 production https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-ORsGXPTwY

I just want to go there


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> I3 production https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa5_tudyAF8
> 
> I8 production https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-ORsGXPTwY
> 
> I just want to go there


i8 MSRP = $150,000. Yikes! But, pretty!


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

$300k down here for us ??
But i can see why the cost is so high..
All that production kit , robo's, jigs, moulds, automated kit, etc, ...for such a low volume car.


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Here is my latest video from a Khanacross held on Sunday. This is a 360 degree video so make sure to adjust the angle to your preference.

The car was fairly competitive until I broke the steering. That made for some exciting driving.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thats a weird camera view....a wheel on each side of the screen , pointing outwards !!
Good quality though.
No way to adjust that camera setting on YouTube ?


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

What do you mean.....thats actually how I built my car!!! Makes it easier when I want to change direction suddenly 

It seems to be a problem on some devices. Most work fine, but I know my Samsung tablet has the same trouble. Try another device?
Alternatively try searching "Full Charge Motorsport" in Facebook. I have posted the same video directly in Facebook (Not through Youtube).


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

This top fuel slo mo video is physics poetry but watch at 18 seconds, one of the mechanics forgot something.
https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=19f_1259375644
And at 56s the plume of clutch dust from between the wheels.
At 3m12s the whole rear of the car drops due to tire scrunch.
At 4m56s on throttle opening the whole car rolls to the right from piston side thrust.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

The KTM freeride electric is half a motorcycle.
It has 22hp 2.2kWh battery capacity and a small beginner sized frame but this guy makes buttmonkeys out of a lot of gassers at the most recent international Enduro event (RedBull Megawatt).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DSVH5ITFKk


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

RIPPERTON said:


> The KTM freeride electric is half a motorcycle.
> It has 22hp 2.2kWh battery capacity and a small beginner sized frame but this guy makes buttmonkeys out of a lot of gassers at the most recent international Enduro event (RedBull Megawatt).
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DSVH5ITFKk


Sweet riding on that course.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

The bike is impressive, but the rider is so much more impressive !
Like shooting fish in a barrel !


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Too Intelligent = dumb.
Tesla Model X doors open without owner present.
http://www.9news.com.au/national/2017/09/26/11/26/shock-moment-tesla-supercar-destroyed-by-truck


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySNC-y6fdyQ
This is just so serene, good rider too.
Alta Redshift.

Starts better too
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jvexR6NouA


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Heres some of our Zero fans going E Touring with high current chargers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwBetD5eR7M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFsSZ3GJ4nU


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=350_1513821860

Watch at exactly 19 seconds the trucks I beam front axle rides up onto the motorcyclists helmet and uses it as a ball bearing as the front of the truck slides sideways


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Lots of Alta electric action.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxilmPHjySU


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Glass Bridge in China
Watch at 17 seconds you can see some of the shoddy welding, looks like steel welded with a stick welder.
https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=553_1514580876


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Sydney once again nails the worlds best NYE fireworks display.
https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c31_1514759618


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Big Fat Drag Race....guess who wins 
http://www.motortrend.com/news/worlds-greatest-drag-race_7/


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Apparently they dont eat humans.
https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ea0_1517478901

plus bonus video of stupid diesel engine shiting itself.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3o9bQm25Js


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Try this ... 3 mins in..
https://youtu.be/kqVwHJPV-XE


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Karter2 said:


> Try this ... 3 mins in..


Big hi5 on that one Karter.
Yeah they modify everything except the crankcase.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Dog bights electric eel.
Runs off into the distance yelping.
https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=aLI33_1520625992


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Ex 250GP rider Sebastian Porto show boats around Argentina GP track on the new Energica EGO Moto E bike.
http://www.motogp.com/en/videos/2018/04/06/sebastian-porto-s-first-feelings-on-the-motoe-bike/254239


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Behind a paywall ?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

https://www.formula1.com/en/video/2018/4/ONBOARDS__The_best_action_from_Bahrain.html
Watch this F1 video, now and again you can hear the electric motors winding up during acceleration over the sound of the ICE


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Here are a few videos from my event on Sunday:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHDBpP9fx3Y
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJMca1QEMbk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqZEdE8aJNc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zyv8UilDqs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PaeTOUMCXo

Still trying to sort the handling out.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Chinese Rocket powered Bicycle
https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=uVwGx_1524035828


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Electric powered water Taxi in Holland.
https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=k10aa_1527872602


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Chinese rocket powered scooter.
Looks home made.
https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=83je_1528233058


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

"Roun Australia Mate"
https://finance.nine.com.au/2018/06/06/09/39/tesla-electric-cars-charging-port-network-australia


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

2 time world champ Alex Criville is the only rider so far to actually push the Energica Ego to anywhere close to its limits. Nice riding.
http://www.motogp.com/en/videos/2018/06/15/motoe-criville-tries-out-the-energica-ego-corsa/262303


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Sub 8 minutes Pikes Peak record.... in an electric car of course what else
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwZbvPY_4aE


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

The follow-up video was pretty cool, showing other contenders, some from long ago, some accidents, and a lot of background info. Last time I was in CO (1999) my friend and I were going to do the Pikes Peak climb (not competitively), but it was socked in with fog.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbtJkbXaPd4


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

BMW making their own lithium cells. 8m40s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaQMTcckSg


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> BMW making their own lithium cells. 8m40s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaQMTcckSg



Still a game for the big boys. We need more companies like 24M licensing their tech, with lower startup costs. $10-20 million is a whole lot easier to justify as a factory startup cost than $1 billion. It's coming.


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

RIPPERTON said:


> BMW making their own lithium cells. 8m40s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvaQMTcckSg


Very nice pre-production setup...wonder how fast they're making them now.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Hybrid Chevy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-Vck6oCi3A


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9DZ24Azy5E
First Formula E race of the season with new GEN2 "BatMobile" cars.
Even more gimmicky graphics but visibly more powerful cars and all live on free YouTube vids.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Rivian
A lot cheaper than a Tesla.
14,000 Nm torque.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMfxJEfb4lw


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

RIPPERTON said:


> Rivian
> A lot cheaper than a Tesla.


Likely cheaper than a Model S or X. They are claiming a base price of US$70K, which is double the claimed base price of a Tesla Model 3 (US$30K), but Tesla has never sold a Model 3 even close to that low, and Rivian might not, either. At the time of the unveiling, they were two years from production.



RIPPERTON said:


> 14,000 Nm torque.


While torque to the wheels is more meaningful than torque at the motor output, this is a spec never provided for normal vehicles, so people have no basis for comparison.

The Rivian will only sustain that peak torque to perhaps 30% of its top speed, so maybe 50 km/h. You can drive just about anything up to highway speed in third gear, so look at the torque to the wheels of a typical pickup in third gear... such as Ford F-150 with EcoBoost 3.5, which puts out 637 Nm of torque multiplied by a 2.14:1 third gear, multiplied by a 3.55:1 final drive ratio, for about 5,000 Nm to the wheels (and of course more in lower gears). Yes, the Rivian is claiming three times that, but the difference is not as dramatic as the marketing people are counting on... since most people will compare to engine torque. Thousands sounds really impressive compared to hundreds, when you don't realize that you're comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Formula E first rain race but then it hails.
Paris crash fest.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQQkSVtdsRs


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Formula E in Berlin Templehof.
non stop passing video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOv76S6kcyU


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Electric bikes dont do this........
https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=96gDN_1561791015


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

RIPPERTON said:


> Electric bikes dont do this........
> https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=96gDN_1561791015


Not exactly, but some EVs (especially those made by Tesla) do burst into flames... even without a collision, or even without moving. There are enough examples to make a substantial video collection. A recent example, explained by Tesla:
Parked Tesla Burst Into Flames Due to Battery Module Fault


> _Following an investigation by Tesla, the Model S was found to have a single battery module fault which caused the vehicle to catch fire. There's no systematic defect, though._


Gee, it's nice to know that not every vehicle of this model will burst into flames while parked. 
Every technology which stores or handles energy has potential faults and hazards. Most vehicles - whether carrying batteries, a tank of gasoline, or a cylinder of flammable compressed gas - don't burn, even in a collision.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

RIPPERTON said:


> Electric bikes dont do this........


Oh shit.....um actually they do.
...but its not where we live, its in China or somewhere
https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=kLpK4_1562010933


----------



## macosie (Oct 1, 2014)

two videos I came across in relation to DIY conversions... sorry if these have been already posted. I quickly looked through and didn't see them, so here they are. 

1. https://youtu.be/-5amE5HVy08

This guy does a full conversion of a little Russian car. It's simple and an interesting low budget conversion. I think he does the whole thing for about $4000.
I'm interested on what people think about his choice of motor and batteries. 


2. https://youtu.be/SyYwpt4g1UI

Richrebuilds... he's building a Model A ratrod using the electronics from a Zero motorcycle. I really can't see this thing doing much, but maybe I'm wrong. I just can't see this having enough battery to do much.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Tesla SuperCharging was a good idea when it wasnt so popular.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1uFudf37JU


----------

